# New rack smell



## Mark (Jul 8, 2008)

I installed a pine wine rack in a small closet with a door.It takes up the whole closet. It's been 2 weeks since I stained it, and the stain smell is still quite noticeable. Will that get absorbed into my wine as the corks breathe and affect it?


----------



## Waldo (Jul 8, 2008)

I would not recommend putting any wine in there until the odor is gone. Can you move the rack outdoors for a while or is it a permanent fixture to your closet?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 8, 2008)

You might want to seal it with lacquer or just wait till the smell is gone.


----------



## Mark (Jul 9, 2008)

Would sealing it seal in the odor, or just add a lacquer smell as well? How long might it take to dissipate on its own if I move it outside in the Southern California heat?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2008)

Sealing it would seal in the odor and would have a lacquer smell until its dry and it dries pretty fast, usually in a few hours. As far as not sealing some as there are many types of stains, in ex. water based, oil based, gel stains. Oil based will smell for quiet some time and water based will be the fastest to dissipate but as far as when Im not sure, probably 2-3 weeks for the water based.


----------



## Mark (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Wade!It was an oil-based stain, and since it'd be tough to seal it post-assembly I'll just wait it out.(There's that patience thing again!)


----------



## Wade E (Jul 10, 2008)

You can buy cans of spray lacquer.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jul 30, 2008)

Mark,
I'd wait it out. A few weeks outside in the SoCal sunshine will accelerate gassing off. But even, then you may want to check progress by putting it back in the closet and closing it up for a while before the wine is put in it.Might take a while but so does the wine....


----------



## Mark (Aug 27, 2008)

Update: A few weeks outside did the trick. Still smells a bit but no longer objectionable. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 27, 2008)

Show us when you get it in the room and some bottles on it....


----------



## Scott (Aug 28, 2008)

Mark,


It should still be sealed to protect the stain and wood from damage and moisture. Minwax makes a good polyurathane either brush-on or the wipe on would be the easiest. Just my 2 cents, 


Enjoy


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 3, 2008)

So Mark,
What's it look like?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeh, pictures please! Answering questions comes with a high price tag ya know!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 3, 2008)

George is going to have to include "How to post pictures on the forun" instructions with every shipment he sends out


----------

